# What it's like to own an Apple product



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

http://theoatmeal.com/comics/apple


----------



## Joe Paul Jr. (Feb 12, 2009)

Really funny, thanks!  And maybe contains more than a grain of truth.

Myself, I try to maintain and keep sparkling clean my electronic devices, so when the next generation of a particular device inevitably comes out, I tell myself that I have a mint condition specimen of the historic initial version of such-and-such product, in perfect working order.

Doesn't always prevent me from buying that next generation, but I'm usually not foaming at the mouth to do so right away.


----------

